# Red Crypt ID



## dj2005 (Jul 4, 2009)

http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o22/98LS1TA/d981fed2.jpg

Is it wendtii v. 'red'? Any assistance is much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi dj2005,

Sorry, I can't get the link to work.


----------



## pianofish (Nov 24, 2009)

That is definately Wendtii red


----------



## dj2005 (Jul 4, 2009)

Seattle: I'm not sure why it isn't working for you.

pianofish: Thanks for the ID. I couldn't find a decent picture of wendtii red so I couldn't be sure.

Edit: Received the Crypts today and the leaf pattern definitely follows C. Nurii, so that looks to be it.


----------



## mats808 (May 7, 2008)

dj2005,

Please don't take this the wrong way but I would caution against making ID's based on leaf color or pattern. Vegetatively some Cryptocorynes may be indistinguishable from others. Without a spathe it can be really hard to figure out what is what.

aaron


----------



## dj2005 (Jul 4, 2009)

mats808 said:


> dj2005,
> 
> Please don't take this the wrong way but I would caution against making ID's based on leaf color or pattern. Vegetatively some Cryptocorynes may be indistinguishable from others. Without a spathe it can be really hard to figure out what is what.
> 
> aaron


Thanks for the information. I thought nurii was the only Crypt that had the striped leaf pattern, but I guess this is not so. I'll be on the lookout for a spathe, though it is submersed so it may take some time for one to form. For now this is the best I can do:


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi dj: wendtii 'Tropica' (aka red) also has the stripe leaf pattern.

Regards


----------



## dj2005 (Jul 4, 2009)

ferchu22 said:


> Hi dj: wendtii 'Tropica' (aka red) also has the stripe leaf pattern.
> 
> Regards


Forgive me as I am not very familiar with Crpyts (as can be seen by my previous posts), but is Tropica also wendtii 'bronze'?

Here are two better shots of dying leaves (will be a long while before the plant grows a spathe):


----------

